# help



## cbbase32 (Mar 20, 2005)

Still not understanding turkey hunting, people is saying to sound like a turkey not a hunter, aint that what turkey calls are for, mean it might not sount the exact same and all, but people still cant read what the turkeys are saying. Do you mimic what the hen says, because if thats the case how can you tell what she is saying. I have bought my videos, audio tapes and books, still dont understand. Is there a trick the the people knows and just wont share? I get people sending me real videos of turkes, but can you tell me why? I can sound just like them on the video that they send, but again i still dont understand anything.......... Are you suppose to call in the hens and the tom will follow then in for the shot or are you suppose to call to the tom him in. Is there anything at all out there on hen talk and what they are saying to get the tom to come in. I hunt all the other animals and do pretty good, just never did understand the turkey deal lol, so please all the help would be really good. Im sorry for the questions and all, but after years of hunting and still setting in the woods on hours and you can hear them and nothing gets you kinda crazy, thanks for all your help


----------



## Goosewhisperer26 (Mar 16, 2007)

Great question because turkeys are a very challenging and extremely fun animal to hunt. First of all the way we hunt turkeys is actually the very opposite of how it takes place in the wild. Naturally in the turkey world the hen will come to the tom so technically we are reversing the course of mother nature. Now that we have that straight lets talk calls. Their are 2 calls you should certainly learn to master and that is a hen yelp and the fast putting or A.K.A cutting of a hen. The yelp is used by a hen to locate other birds and make her position known because turkeys are outstanding at pinpointing sound. The cutt is when a hen is becoming in the mood and shes really lookin for that boy whos gonna do the wild thing with her. A yellp mixed in with a few cuts can be a very deadly combo and one of my favorite sequences. One of the best tactics you could ever learn though is learning when to call and when not to call. Like I said turkeys could locate a pin drop so after 1 yelp that big ole' longbeard knows right where you are thats why if birds are gobbling on the roost and they just seem to stop then dont become discouraged jsut be patient because chances are their on the ground and coming your way but being quite about it. I hope this helps and please ask any more questions if you ahve anymore
:beer:


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

There is so much to say, that it would be difficult to do here. I'm sending you a PM.


----------



## cbbase32 (Mar 20, 2005)

Still waiting for you to tell me if you would ?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I will go through a perfect situation for u and how I would approach it. (again perfect situation as I dream of it.)

First off it is dark and your locate a tom in his roost tree. He is gobbling his head off. You move with in about 100 yards undetected. I would give a soft yelp...this is called a tree yelp. The tom cuts me off with a gobble and he is still on the roost. Then after about 5 min. or so and I will do a flydown cackle.( clucks and yelps put together.) Then the tom cuts me off again. I hear him fly down off the roost. He hits the ground and gobbles again. I wait another 5 mins or so and then give a soft series of yelps. He cuts me off again. I give a couple of clucks (3-5) and finish with soft yelps. He cuts me off again. I then add some purrs. He cuts me off again. Now I wait and in about 5 mins or so he will appear if not sooner and be at my gun barrel in full strut at 25 yards.

You see I used the yelp, cluck, purr, and flydown cackle. But may major call or sound used is the yelp.

The yelp is a location call and a come here call.
The cluck is another location call and a feeding type of call.
The purr is a come and get some call.
The flydown cackle is a hey I am hitting the ground and here I am call.
The cutting is an excitiment call....another come and get some boys.

I hope this helps some.

Every situation is different.

Good luck. Chuck


----------



## cbbase32 (Mar 20, 2005)

Thanks chuck i will give it a try


----------

